
Computers Turn Flat Photos into 3-D Buildings - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/23/science/23crowd.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Link to a submission from 6 months ago that has a lot more detail, and a
video:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=731412>

